# Need an alternative to Windows 7 "Play To" feature



## fantomax (Jul 3, 2011)

If you don't know what windows 7 "play to" feature is you can read about it here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/play-to.

Basically I want to play sound from my computer in room A on speakers that are located in room B. I want to control what's being played from my computer - not from where the speakers are located. I also want to be able to play any sounds (mp3 files on my computer, streaming audio from services like Pandora / Grooveshark / Youtube / etc). Running cables from speakers to computer is not an option. I want to do this over my home Wi-Fi network somehow. I'm looking for a device that I can connect my speakers to (user regular audio cables) that will in turn connect to my Wi-Fi network and allow me to do what I described above.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

Got a smart phone?  Stream it to that and plug the speakers or amp into the smart phone


----------

